# pipefish



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

i just caught one in my river and did a freshwater dip for 6 minutes and i was wondering what they eat bbs maybe?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

dallops_of_polyps said:


> i just caught one in my river and did a freshwater dip for 6 minutes and i was wondering what they eat bbs maybe?


What is your river's salinity? What is the size of the tank it is currently in?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

he is really small and the river has a little lower saltinity but i aclimated him becuase i have seen this species in the ocean.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

River? Odd. You will need to spend agood amount of time acclimating him.

Again, what is your tank size? Depending on the specie, it can range from 6"-18".

These fish have some of the same requirements as Seahorses. Very delicate, not aggresive eaters, etc.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

i plan on releasing it into the wild but i have a 24 gallon aquapod he can be more than 2-3 inches


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I personally wouldn't add him to the tank. What other fish do you have? Any pictures?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

i already did but i have a mandarin, 4 chromis, and a pearly jaw fish.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Feeding a wild pipe fish fry is going to be extremely difficult. The diet may be something you can't provide. If you're planning to release it, I would do so in the same place it came from as soon as possible. BBS is probably a good guess if it will eat for you, but you may find that stress will take over and no matter what you offer, it simply won't eat. There is also a big risk to your fish with disease issues now, so keep your eyes peeled for any signs of parasites, especially. It is also very possible that the moving from wild to home and back to wild again will kill that fish. Pipes are as delicate as seahorses, and the stress of all the moving and environmental changes so quickly will cause extreme amounts of stress. Good luck to you and your fish. I hope the next time you take a fish from the wild you have a quarantine tank set up before hand, and are sure it is legal to take that fish. Many places have heavy restrictions on taking wild fish without the proper permits.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

btw any pictures? i love pipefish!


----------

